# Shimano Fireblood



## Marcel1409 (27. August 2007)

Hier mal was zum träumen |bigeyes!!!

*Fireblood*

Hab ich Freitag auf der Shimano-Messen gesehen...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

*Ooooh Du Glücklicher !!!!*


|laola:


----------



## C..pHunter (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin...

Die Rolle ist der ultimative Knaller! Hatte sie vor ca. 1 Monat in der Hand! Da war klar: Die muss ich haben!!!! Dann habe ich am WE die Rute in der Hand gehabt und war ein wenig enttäuscht! Von der Optik her auch sehr gelungen aber vom Blank her fand ich sie nicht ganz so geil. Dafür hab ich mich dann noch in die Cardiff verliebt! Einfach nur ein geiler Blank! Den werd ich mir auf jeden Fall für die Küste holen! Auch nicht schlecht fand ich die neue Technium Rolle. Dank der neuen Produkte wird mein Konto wohl ins Rote gehen:c


----------



## duck_68 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hat jemand mal nen link zu den Rollenpreisen#6

Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

.....


----------



## C..pHunter (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin

Die 4000er wird 499€ kosten.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Dann ist sie definitiv nix für dich :g, Preise liegen zwischen der Aspire und der Stella... Gewicht : 1000 FA - 182 gr; 2500 FA - 222 gr; 4000 FA 287 gr ...

Vorteile kann man nicht alle beschreiben, oder sag du mir alle Vorteile eines Lambo gegenüber ner Ente :vik:!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Dann ist sie definitiv nix für dich :g, Preise liegen zwischen der Aspire und der Stella... Gewicht : 1000 FA - 182 gr; 2500 FA - 222 gr; 4000 FA 287 gr ...
> 
> Vorteile kann man nicht beschreiben, oder sag du mir den Vorteil eines Lambo gegenüber ner Ente :vik:!!!



Welcher Lamborghini? Gibt einige, den Geländewagen und die Traktoren bitte nicht vergessen. Schön angepinselt ist die ja aber mehr auch nicht. Die Asphire hatte ich schon, war auch sehr zufrieden aber auch nicht mehr oder weniger wie mit einer RedArc oder Balzer WS und mehr gefangen habe ich mit der Asphire auch nicht.

Nicht beschreibbar ist für mich rein subjektiv, wenn es die Potenz nicht mehr bringt greife ich dann zu einer Daiwa Morethan Branzino, die kriegt man in Japan für etwa 470 EUR. Wenn die es nicht mehr bringt dann eben eine Van Staal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Mann mann mann, kann man ja herrlich frozzeln! :m

Jetzt braucht Shimano auch eine "Rote" - die Reaktionen sind ja schon mal spaßig , aber:

Wieso ist das meiste Rot in der Spule wo es nachher von der Schnur verdeckt wird? |kopfkrat
Also einfach nur eine rote anstelle der sonstigen Goldeloxierung. Und eine Kurbel ala RedArc/Nova ist auch noch zu sehen. 
Ich muß sagen: Nicht so dolle abgekupfert, das eindeutige Orginal und Vorlage bietet mehr! 

Und nicht zu vergessen: 
Eine wie in den Bastel+Selbermacher-Threads beschriebene neu gefettete und überarbeitete RedArc hat was von Selbermacher und Handmade Qualität - WER das tun will, ansonsten liefert Shimano eindeutig das bessere Fertiggericht, muß man schon sagen.

Und eine WS-Arc läuft inzwischen mit den richtigen Schmiermitteln genausogut wenn nicht sogar besser, und es ist dann dauerhaft ohne Nachschmieren ausgelegt! Noch ganz neu, aber nichts desto trotz einmalig klasse.


----------



## duck_68 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> ....... Eine Shimano Asphire ist nicht besser als eine RedArc oder Balzer Metallica WS nur kostet die Asphire ~250 EURO im Handel, wärend beide anderen gerade mal so eben an die 100 EURO kommen.




Ich und ein Bekannter sind LEIDER auch auf den Red Arc Hype hereingefallen und haben uns 3 Stück!!! bestellt (ich eine für einen Freund) ALLE drei Rollen hatten z.T. mehrere Mängel. Schwergängig und unrunder Lauf (alle!!!) und miserable Oberfläche der Schnurlaufröllchen von Seiten der Herstellung!!!

Wenn ich mir eine Shimano kaufe, kann ich mit der neuen Rolle gleich zum Fischen gehen und muss nicht erst wie bei der "Bastlerrolle" Red Arc das Teil zerlegen und nachfetten!

Ich für meinen Teil habe mit dem Thema Arc & Konsorten endgültig abgeschlossen und werde einen Teufel tun und so etwas auch noch empfehlen!!!


Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon schrieb, besitze ich ettliche Shimanos, von normalen Baitrunnern bis hin zu Stellas - noch NIE hat mich eine dieser Rollen im Stich gelassen!!!! 

PS: Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft eine Aspire mit dem Arc(Schrott) vergleichen|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin,

eine 2500er mit dem Gewicht einer 1500er Mgs hat schon was #6
Und wenn die rote Farbe von der Schnur verdeckt wird ist doch alles gut 

Was kostet die 2500er nun wirklich?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin Michi, die Röllchen sind MGS ... Wir C...rp... schon schrieb, die 2500er koscht ca 480 Eus!!!


----------



## duck_68 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die 4000er wird 499€ kosten.



Link??#6  dann wäre sie ja teurer als ne Stella FB?????


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Doch das tue ich, kann den Vergleich ziehen da ich beide habe respektive die Asphire mittlerweile verkauft habe.

Die Arc habe ich nur ausgepackt, bespult und bin angeln gegangen, Dauereinsatz von 5 Monaten hat der kein bisschen geschadet, die läuft und läuft und läuft. Shimano läst sich den Namen gerne bezahlen, da ich aber keinen Dukaten*******r habe bleibe ich bei denen die gute Rollen bauen sich die aber nicht in Barem aufwiegen lassen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Gibt das noch nicht....


----------



## C..pHunter (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hab ich leider keinen. Musste es über Telefon herausfinden:m


----------



## duck_68 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ......
> 
> habe bleibe ich bei denen die gute Rollen bauen sich die aber nicht in Barem aufwiegen lassen.




Wenn das nur mal so wäre:r, wie gesagt, ich habe drei unterschiedliche Red Arcs in Händen gehabt und alle waren MÜLL - da kann ich persönlich nicht von "guten Rollenbauern" sprechen!!

Was mir an der Sache am meisten stinkt, ist dass ich die Rolle einem guten Freund empfohlen und besorgt habe und jetzt auch noch das Geschiß mit der Reklamation am Backen habe!!! NIE MEHR WIEDER SPRO!!!!|krach:|krach:


----------



## MichaelB (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin,





Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Moin Michi, die Röllchen sind MGS ... Wir C...rp... schon schrieb, die 2500er koscht ca 480 Eus!!!


 Na dann verrate ich Dir wann mein Geburtstag ist 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin, Na dann verrate ich Dir wann mein Geburtstag ist
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Ok, ich schreib dir dann ne Karte :vik:!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Für die Rot-verzauberten:

Wenn man mal die Rot-Eloxierung wegnimmt ... :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Jetzt wirds aber lächerlich, Shimano kupfert von die Red Arc ab und will dafür das 8 oder 9 fache haben? |kopfkrat

@die ganzen Arc Spezis |rolleyes
fischt mal eine Red Arc eine Saision hart an der Küste. Danach schnacken wir nochmal #6
So ohne nachfetten und so...denn wer hat schon Bock seine Rollen alle 2 Wochen auseinander zu nehmen |rolleyes

Aber eins kann man bei der Red Arc nicht abstreiten, ich habe von ihr schon die geilsten Geräusche gehört #6
Keine Rolle kan so vielseitige Schleifgeräusche machen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @die ganzen Arc Spezis |rolleyes
> fischt mal eine Red Arc eine Saision hart an der Küste. Danach schnacken wir nochmal #6
> So ohne nachfetten und so...denn wer hat schon Bock seine Rollen alle 2 Wochen auseinander zu nehmen |rolleyes


Das ist vorbei, lies mal die richtigen Threads. :m
Mit der Umlauffließfettung und der dabei ideal wirkenden Zahnradpumpe geht das weit besser, ohne weitere Arbeit. Rolle 30 bis 50% voll gekippt und die läuft wie ein geiler 12Zyl Rolls.

Eine "gute" Red-Arc kostet aber übrigens auch 89 bis 119 EUR in der Regel, darunter residiert der "Müll". :g



> Aber eins kann man bei der Red Arc nicht abstreiten, ich habe von ihr schon die geilsten Geräusche gehört #6
> Keine Rolle kan so vielseitige Schleifgeräusche machen #6


Das war einmal und muß nicht mehr sein. Nostalgie die keiner vermissen wird 

Man muß Shimano aber zu gute halten, daß ihre Rollen (meist) ohne jedes Handanlegen besser laufen. Eine Arc bedarf viel mehr der Mechanikerhand um wirklich gut zu sein, will ich auch nicht bestreiten und das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied bei der Rollenauswahl. So umgerechnet auf teuere Automarken Werkstattstunden kommt das preislich ja auch wieder hin. :g :q

Und irgendwie cool sieht rot+grauschwarz ja aus #6, bringt mich auch auf neue Ideen.
Arc mit Schwarz? |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Eine "gute" Red-Arc kostet aber übrigens auch 89 bis 119 EUR in der Regel, darunter residiert der "Müll". :g





Sorry, aber es kann nicht angehen, dass es bei *Neuware* Qualitätsunterschiede gibt - Neuware hat überall gleich gut zu sein!!

Mich würde mal ne Stellungnahme von Spro zu Deiner Aussage interessieren - aber dazu werden sie sich vermutlich nicht "herab lassen"


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

@Martin Obelt

das sehe ich ganz genau so wie du :m

@AngelDet

wo kriege ich denn vernünftige Arcs? 
Hast du mal ein Link zu den "richtigen" Threads?
Evtl. werde ich den Kram mal testen...:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Link zu den "richtigen" Threads?
> Evtl. werde ich den Kram mal testen...:m


Schau mal unten in meine Signatur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es kann nicht angehen, dass es bei *Neuware* Qualitätsunterschiede gibt - Neuware hat überall gleich gut zu sein!!


Das flaubst Du doch wohl selber nicht (mehr)! Seit ca. 1983 und intensiver neuer globaler Kapitalwirtschaft ist das ein Denken von gestern, gleichwohl wünsche ich es mit auch so. |rolleyes
Heute gehört der "Markt" den Posten, Sonderposten und Schrottvermarktern, sei es im Angelbereich wie z.B. auch bei Computern oder anderer Elektronik. Lager und Lagern gibts nicht mehr. Qualität, was war das nochmal? |kopfkrat



> Mich würde mal ne Stellungnahme von Spro zu Deiner Aussage interessieren - aber dazu werden sie sich vermutlich nicht "herab lassen"


Das wäre klasse, aber eine Erklärung des Wirschaftsministers zur Lage der Nation wäre wohl noch richtig Klartext dagegen. :g


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Habe ich schon, das sind aber zich Threads mit noch mehr Seiten |kopfkrat Da blicke ich leider nicht durch...

Ich würde nur gerne wissen wie ich die Red Arc "tune" und wo ich eine vernünftige bekomme.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen wie ich die Red Arc "tune" und wo ich eine vernünftige bekomme.


 
Ganz einfach: Schick sie einfach zu Det.

Meine Güte ihr habt Sorgen. Shimano kupfert von Spro ab? Aha. 

Hoffentlich belassen sie es bei der Farbe.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

@ AngelDet

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ein Auto beim Händler x 20.000 € kostet, mir aber Händler y das Auto für 18.000 € verkaufen kann, bin ich mir fast zu 100% sicher, dass es nach dem genau gleichen Qualitätsstandard gebaut wird wie das Auto von Händler x!!! 
Wenn es so wäre (ist?) wie Du schreibst, dass manche Händler, die die Rollen von Haus auf mit mehr Rabatt verkaufen, nur minderwertige Ware oder sogenannte B-Ware als 1a Neuware geliefert bekommen ist das in meinen Augen schlicht und einfach BETRUG am Endkunden!!! Die zu beweisen wäre natürlich sehr aufwändig aber vielleicht sehr hilfreich, den Qualitätstandard wieder etwas zu heben!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Chris7 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

In Japan heißt dieses Modell "Sephia".

http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_Sephia.htm


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Chris7 schrieb:


> In Japan heißt dieses Modell "Sephia".
> 
> http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_Sephia.htm



....und im Land der aufgehenden Sonne ist sie soooo viel günstiger 


Danke!!


----------



## C..pHunter (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin

Die Sephia sieht zwar genau so aus wie die Fire Blood, hat aber ein anderes Innenleben! Die Sephia hat ein Kugelager weiniger. Dazu kommt noch das es ganz andere Lager sind. Die Fire Blood hat die Lager die auch in der Stella verbaut werden (SR Lager), die Sephia hingegen hat normale AR-B Lager wie sie z.B. in der Exage verbaut werden! Denke das es noch mehr Unterschiede gibt, die man erst beim direkten vergleich der "offen" Rollen sehen würde. Also ist die Fire Blood Qualitativ hochwertiger und eher mit der Stella vergleichbar.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



C..pHunter schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die Sephia sieht zwar genau so aus wie die Fire Blood, hat aber ein anderes Innenleben! Die Sephia hat ein Kugelager weiniger. Dazu kommt noch das es ganz andere Lager sind. Die Fire Blood hat die Lager die auch in der Stella verbaut werden (SR Lager), die Sephia hingegen hat normale AR-B Lager wie sie z.B. in der Exage verbaut werden! Denke das es noch mehr Unterschiede gibt, die man erst beim direkten vergleich der "offen" Rollen sehen würde. Also ist die Fire Blood Qualitativ hochwertiger und eher mit der Stella vergleichbar.
> 
> Gruß Dennis




Nicht richtig! Auch die Stella hat AB-R Lager -> gugst Du  und bei der Sephia steht auch AR-B Lager SR-Design


----------



## C..pHunter (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hatte beim 2008er Modell geschaut... Sind aber andere Lager drin als in der Sephia...Werde morgen mal nachfragen wo die genauen Unterschiede sind...


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Naja, wird sich schon zeigen, wo das fehlende Lager bei der Sephia im Vergleich zur Fireblood geblieben ist - möglicherweise die dritte Lagerstelle des Kurbelgriffes|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre (ist?) wie Du schreibst, dass manche Händler, die die Rollen von Haus auf mit mehr Rabatt verkaufen, nur minderwertige Ware oder sogenannte B-Ware als 1a Neuware geliefert bekommen ist das in meinen Augen schlicht und einfach BETRUG am Endkunden!!! Die zu beweisen wäre natürlich sehr aufwändig aber vielleicht sehr hilfreich, den Qualitätstandard wieder etwas zu heben!!


Pauschal kannst Du das so nicht sagen, und es ist feiner gesponnen.
Auto ist zunächst mal ein schlechtes Beispiel, wegen Service und E-Teile usw.
Aber mal angenommen, der eine Händler für 20 T bietet einen günstigen und kompetenten Service, der andere für 18 T bietet eigentlich nur eine Schlamperwerkstatt, dann hast Du bei dem scheinbar günstigeren auch voll daneben gegriffen, wenn Dich das in den nächsten 3 oder 5 Garantiejahren ein Steuergerät und eine Zylinderkopfreparatur mehr kostet. Bekommen die falschen Automechaniker locker hin. :g

Was ich aber zu Rollen und Angelzeug meinte: Das ist schlichtweg Postenware, das wird pre-ordered produziert, und nun nicht unbedingt von dem Händler den man sieht. Bei Shimano könnte es noch so sein - neben kleinen Qualitätsunternehmen, daß die eigene Produktion haben. 
Die anderen kaufen alle woanders ein und müssen ordern und verhandeln. Was meinst Du, was die da verhackstücken und feilschen können? Eine Manufaktur wie hier eine Rollenmanufaktur beliefert u.U. sehr viele Vertriebsfirmen, bei Ruten der Art Balzer, Skorpion, DAM, Robinson usw. kann das auch leicht sehen. Je nach gezahlter Leistung wird auch was entsprechendes geliefert. Wenn die sagen 2. oder 3. Wahl und werden sich einig, dann bekommst du 2. oder 3. Wahl und kein Hahn kräht danach. Anders lassen sich diese Qualitätsunterschiede einfach nicht erklären, verschiedene Anbieter positionieren die Teile auch unterschiedlich in ihrem Produktportefolio, und sie verhalten sich bei genauem Nachgucken unterschiedlich. genauso kann man mit fortschreitender Produktoptimierung die Einsparungen sehen, wenn man alte und neue Produkte in den Händen hat. 

Wenn Du jetzt schreist "Betrug, geht ja gar nicht", dann stehen dagegen aber tausende und hundertausende, die rein nach der Preisfeilscherei damit zufrieden sind.
Ich sag nicht, daß ich das gut finde #d, ich sag nur daß viele Spielregeln inzwischen so sind, und das siehst du ja z.B. auch bei E-teilen und auch bei Shimano. Wenn was auf ist, wird es auch nicht mehr nachproduziert, und große Lager kosten zuviel Geld. Wenn es für eine TP-FA bestimmte E-Teile nicht mehr gibt, ist das auch schwach. 
Daran werden wir aber und auch alle zusammen nicht so leicht was dran ändern können. 

Der Händler und Kaufmann sieht nur Produkte, und die sehr oberflächlich, Prospekt- und Werbebilder. Insofern ist ein selbst angelnder Händler mit Sachverstand von den Dingen noch ein großer Vorteil, der schiebt dem schlimmsten Mißständen und Schrottverwertungsversuchen einen Riegel vor. Leider regieren aber die Billigstanbieter, Massenverkäufe und dergleichen. 

Wie Onkel Emil immer sagt: "Sie wollen alle nur Dein bestes!"   -
"Dein Geld!" :g


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Pauschal kannst Du das so nicht sagen, und es ist feiner gesponnen.
> Auto ist zunächst mal ein schlechtes Beispiel, wegen Service und E-Teile usw.
> Aber mal angenommen, der eine Händler für 20 T bietet einen günstigen und kompetenten Service, der andere für 18 T bietet eigentlich nur eine Schlamperwerkstatt, dann hast Du bei dem scheinbar günstigeren auch voll daneben gegriffen, wenn Dich das in den nächsten 3 oder 5 Garantiejahren ein Steuergerät und eine Zylinderkopfreparatur mehr kostet. Bekommen die falschen Automechaniker locker hin. :g
> Schlechtes Beispiel, da ich mir nach 3- 5 Jahren meine Werkstatt raussuchen kann - innerhalb der Garantiezeit muss es die eine wie die andere Werkstatt machen|rolleyes  Außerdem ging es mir beim Neuwagenkauf um den Kaufpreis des Wagens und nicht um den Service danach, da kann ich mir nämlich eine Vertragswerkstatt meiner Wahl herausssuchen:m
> ...




So ist es leider nun mal...


----------



## JerkerHH (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Moin Zusammen, 

also, die Stella is natürlich eine sehr gute Rolle... 
(ich fische sie selber) 

Die Red Arc is eine Meisterleistung in der Entwicklung aufm Rollenmarkt! 

bis 75 € alle Größen, dieser Top Rolle!!!!!

Red Arc hat die Note 1 verdient!!!!!!

wer die adresse haben möchte kann sie gerne von mir abfordern!!! 

Grüße aus HH 

JerkerHH 

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Hiker (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Das is doch die unnötigste "Neuerung" die es gibt.
Ne 10 Kugellagerrolle für nen' Preis von lächerlichen 50 Takken unter der NEUEN Stella??? Wer kauft den bei Produkten um die 500 Euro sowas??? REALISMUS HALLO? 
Wenn eine Stella schon was für Idealisten ist... dann is dieses Dingen imho wirklich für ne Markt-Lücke konzipiert, die es nicht gibt!
Aber das war ja schon so mit der Aspire-Rolle. Ne getunte Twinpower zum (fast-)Preis einer Stella.

Und die Rute sieht aus wie ein Raumschiff. Wenn mir damit wer am Strand entgegenkäme müsste ich unweigerlich Lachen. Sorry! 
Da hat Shimano schon besseres gebracht. Aber das ist ja immer so, die NEUERUNG DES JAHRHUNDERTS - jedes Jahr...!!!


----------



## Living Dead (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Hiker schrieb:


> Aber das war ja schon so mit der Aspire-Rolle. Ne getunte Twinpower zum (fast-)Preis einer Stella.



Ich hab beide schon gekurbelt. Grosser Unterschied, sry!


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

@Hiker
Die Aspire ist nen ganz anderer Schlag als die Europa TP. Mir wäre sie das Geld wert. 
Zumal die Preise für die Aspire gerade kräftig rutschen. Könnte an der Einführung der neuen Stella und Fireblood liegen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hab bei ebay eine für 207€ angeboten bekommen. So viel zum Thema Preis!


----------



## barsch_zocker (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Hiker schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Rute sieht aus wie ein Raumschiff. Wenn mir damit wer am Strand entgegenkäme müsste ich unweigerlich Lachen. Sorry! ...


 
Und das von jemandem der Käptn Spuck als Avatar hat... Eigentor oder?:g


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Ich finde die Rolle zumindest vom Aussehen und von den Eigenschaften her gut gelungen, aber für den Preis würde ich sie mir nicht kaufen. Wohingegen die neue Technium mich fast zum :v bringt. Die Änderung der alten Shimano war in meinen Augen unnötig. Da hätte man sich lieber anderweitig Gedanken machen können, zum Beispiel wie kriege ich es hin die Produkte die ich anbiete auch schnell genug herzustellen, so dass der Bedarf abgedeckt wird, was ja bei Shimano ein altbekanntes Problem sein sollte.#c
Gruss Dorschking


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Dorschking schrieb:


> Wohingegen die neue Technium mich fast zum :v bringt. Die Änderung der alten Shimano war in meinen Augen unnötig.


 

Meinst du Technium FA? Was hast du gegen das gute Stück?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Wenn durch die Fireblood die Aspire im Preis rutscht, passt das bestimmt bald.
Je nach Grösse wäre ich bereit  200 bis 250 Euro  auszugeben.
Das würde mir die nächste Bestellung in Japan ersparen.
Und einem deutschen Tackledealer mal wieder ein paar Euro in die Kasse bringen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Meinst du Technium FA? Was hast du gegen das gute Stück?


Nein die Neue. Die Technium FB. Die Produktion der FA wurde ja eingestellt.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hab ich auch schon vermutet.
Bei den Dealern ist die Technium FA auch im Preis ziemlich abgerutscht.
Idealer Kaufzeitpunkt, wer eine braucht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Och nö...... meine Fresse...

Das Teil sieht ja kacke aus - schon teilweise an die Exeller angelehnt. 


Hast du die Rolle? Was stimmt an ihr nicht?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

@Chrizzi
Was meinst Du jetzt?
Ob ich ne Technium FA habe???

Ja eine 4000 er .


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon vermutet.
> Bei den Dealern ist die Technium FA auch im Preis ziemlich abgerutscht.
> Idealer Kaufzeitpunkt, wer eine braucht.
> 
> ...


 

Bei eBay ist davon noch nichts zu merken:

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Was meinst Du jetzt?
> Ob ich ne Technium FA habe???
> 
> Ja eine 4000 er .


 

Nein, ich meinte Dorschking, ob er schon die Technium FB hat, oder ob er sie nur optisch zum :v findet.


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Och nö...... meine Fresse...
> 
> Das Teil sieht ja kacke aus - schon teilweise an die Exeller angelehnt.
> 
> ...


Ich fische ja selbst auch die FA und das wäre keine Verbesserung nötig gewesen. Haben tue ich die Rolle nicht, möchte ich auch nicht. Die Veränderung betreffen die neue Farbe dann der Knopf zur Bremseinstellung wurde von der Stradic übernommen und die Kurbel von der Twin Power, aber mehr konnte ich auf den Bildern im neuen Katalog auch noch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Dorschking schrieb:


> die Kurbel von der Twin Power


 
Von der TwinPower FB? Na dann hat die Technium nun auch ein gigantisches Spiel in der Kurbel...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Die 4000 er kostet bei einem Shop 92,90 Euro, das ist günstig.
Hab Anfang Juni noch 102 bezahlt.

Die Neue wird wohl noch in keinem Shop zu kriegen sein, erst mal müssen die Alten weg.


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die 4000 er kostet bei einem Shop 92,90 Euro, das ist günstig.
> Hab Anfang Juni noch 102 bezahlt.
> 
> Die Neue wird wohl noch in keinem Shop zu kriegen sein, erst mal müssen die Alten weg.


Soweit ich es gehört habe soll die schon draußen sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

HAV ist eigentlich immer der Erste der was Neues von Shim. kriegt. Der hat noch die FA im Shop, jetzt für 84,95 Euro.


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> HAV ist eigentlich immer der Erste der was Neues von Shim. kriegt. Der hat noch die FA im Shop, jetzt für 84,95 Euro.


Joar, aber die Fireblood haben sie ja auch schon, denk mal das wird nicht mehr lange dauern ob sie dann beide lieferbar sind ist die andere Frage hab auf mein Futteral von HAV auch fast 4 Monate gewartet...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

HAV hat auch schon die Stella FD im Programm...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Ist immer der Erste in DE der was kriegt.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Tja.. aber 550€ sind eine ganze Masse Geld. In Japan gibts die schon für ~360€ zu kaufen


----------



## Dorschking (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Tja.. aber 550€ sind eine ganze Masse Geld. In Japan gibts die schon für ~360€ zu kaufen


Oder man kauft sich selber einen Japaner für einen Tag gibt Ihm 50€ und der schustert einem eine zusammen


----------



## Dorschminister (15. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

ich wüßte nicht was oder wieviel ich von einer Substanz rauchen müßte um über 500€ für eine Rolle auszugeben|kopfkrat aber zum Glück ist das ja reine Ansichtsache:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.boddenangler.de/images/1463_0.jpg
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/images/SHIMANO-ELF.jpg

Ist die neue Technium FB jetzt die jap. "Billigstrolle" ELF ?
mit Warnhinweis: "This model is produced in the SHIMANO overseas factory." 
sieht ja doch stark so aus.

Übrigens interessant auch, das so st*ark* in rot und blau investiert wird. :m :q


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Übrigens interessant auch, das so st*ark* in rot und blau investiert wird. :m :q


 

Grausam ist das... die Red Arc sieht sowas von schrecklich aus - die ist kein Fall für mich :q. 

Warum haben die die Technium nicht einfach so gelassen wie sie war? Das sah doch gut aus.

Die Fireblood... ist auch nicht so mein Fall, aber da sieht man deutlich weniger rot als bei der Arc. 


Ich würde ehr sagen, die "ELF" geht in Richtung Certate, was das Blau vom Gehäuse angeht. Ob die Technium FB = ELF ist würde ich nicht sagen, dafür sehen die zu unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> die Red Arc sieht sowas von schrecklich aus - die ist kein Fall für mich :q.


DAS ist persönliche Geschmacksfrage!  

Allgemein und als Geschmack im Großen gilt aber, das rot mit Abstand die geilste Farbe ist :k, kann niemand abstreiten, und das bei mehreren Herstellern, auch dem Topic hier!  Gerade die Fireblood und Sephia leben förmlich davon, siehe mein Rotreduktionsbild weit vorn.

Und die verknöcherte "Opa-Farbgebung" mit Einheitssilber und Grau, oder Schwarz und ähnlich trüben Sachen, das lockt keinen Hund mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Asbach, Uralt, Langweilig. :g Wenn man heutzutage eine gute Rolle haben will, und was farblich interessantes dazu bekommt, kann das nur vorteilhaft sein. Wenigstens das kommode und bürgerliche Blau und Dunkelblau ist schöner, akzeptabel und ein Farbkompromiß.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Naja ein bissl ist schon ok - die Fireblood sieht auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, aber der Name ist echt ein wenig kitschig. Aber die mehr schwarze als rote Rolle (die Spule ist ja später bedeckt) passt optisch sehr gut zu den P&M Ruten, das gleiche gilt natürlich für die Sephia (den Namen find' ich nicht so schlimm).

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_81_83_137&products_id=257

Dagegen ist die Arc... etwas zu dolle. Manchmal ist weniger, mehr. Aber wie du schon sagtest, alles subjektive Ansichtssache  .
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/spro-redarc-tuff-body-10200-p-2261.html?cPath=22_26

Auch bei der Exeller ist nur wenig blau, das hält sich noch alles im Rahmen. 

Der Nachteil bei bunten Rollen ist, dass die manchmal nicht so gut zu der einen oder anderen Rute passen. Das haben schlicht gehaltene Rollen nicht, oder nur selten. Eine silberne Rolle kann ich an fast jeden Stock machen, das sollte fast immer passen.

Klar ist, dass ein wenig Farbe immer gut aussieht. Man kann da sicherlich viel zaubern, aber manches muss nicht sein  . Aber auch ohne Farbe kann man eine schicke Rolle basteln, z.B. ist die Morethan Branzino ja nicht gerade häßlich, obwohl sie nur schwarz ist.

Es kann auch sein, dass Shimano nun auch Farbe vermehrt reinbringen möchte, da eventuell Daiwa mit der blauen Certate/GS8/Saltiga oder anderen (vor allem die Custom Certates) Rollen Erfolg mit hat. Gerade Daiwa hat viel Customkrams für die Certate im Angebot. Man kann sich in Japan eine Certate ohne "alles" Kaufen, nur das Gehäuse mit Getriebe, den Rest rüstet man so nach wie man will (Korkknäufe/Einfach- oder Doppelkurbel...)
Da zieht Shimano anscheinend jetzt auch für die Stella hinterher. Zwar gibt es für Baitcaster soetwas schon länger, aber für Shimanos Stationärrollen hab ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen: http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_81_83_134

Ist zwar nicht viel, aber kann ja noch kommen. 


Wenn man weiß welche Rute man haben will zu welcher Rolle, kann es durchaus gut sein, wenn da etwas Farbe drin ist, aber es soll passen und man muss nicht übertreiben.
Irgendwo gibt es hier ja ein Thread wo jemand total bunte Rollen zeigt - da kommt nichtmal die Arc ran.


----------



## taxel (17. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Hi,

jetzt ist auch die neue Stella FD im Angebot. Ca. 80 Euro teurer als Fireblood und ohne E-Spule.

Klick

Gruß

Axel


----------



## stefan08 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

hi hast du auch die fireblood rute? wenn ja wie ist sie  möchte sie mir kaufen 300 mh 15-40g


----------



## stefan08 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

shimano ist teuer aber ich fische schon seit vielen jahren shimano rollen und bin immer begeistert gewesen und noch heute von der stradic bis zur aspire 4000er  red arc ist auch für so einen günstigen preis eine sehr gute rolle aber naja muss jeder selber wissen ist halt ne geld und geschmack frage#q


----------



## duck_68 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*



stefan08 schrieb:


> hi hast du auch die fireblood rute? wenn ja wie ist sie  möchte sie mir kaufen 300 mh 15-40g




Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber eine Rute bauen lassen - die bekommst Du dann genau für Dich "zugeschneidert"


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Da muss ich mich Herrn Obelt direkt anschließen!! Habe seit einem Jahr die FireBlood 300 MH 15-40 und muss sagen das sie mehr zu Haus oder im Auto liegt, als gefischt zu werden. Da bekommt die Lesath (gleich Abmaße) immmer irgendwie den Vortritt. Sowohl beim Zandern in der Elbe wie auch in der Ostsee.. N Kollege baut seit ein paar Jahren Selbskonfektionierte (ellebogenlänge angepasst etc.) Ruten auf Anfrage auf..die liegen dann so zwischen 280€ - 580€ und sind allesamt bei weitem besser..Gewicht,Optik & Verarbeitung.. ist halt jedes Detail mit viel Liebe gemacht..Die FireBlood (auf jedenfall ne GUTE) kommt halt doch von der Stange und läuft während ihrer Schöpfung durch viele kleine Hände....


----------



## stefan08 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

aha willst du sie vieleicht verkaufen?


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

Ist eigentlich kein schlechter Gedanke.. Bin grad auf der Suche nach ner neuen Fliegen Peitsche für die Ostsee... man muss ja auch sehen, das der heimatliche Rutenwald nicht zu stark verwuchert.. Muss da noch mal n paaaaar Minuten drüber nachdenken, aber anfürsich könnten wir da ins Gespräch kommen....


----------



## stefan08 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood*

ok melde dich einfach#:


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (19. Januar 2009)

werd ich machen!! Bin die nexten Tage unterwegs, schreib Dich aber an sobald ich wieder da bin.......


----------

